# Appli de gestion sms ios



## roipiotr (25 Décembre 2020)

Salut j'utilise imessage avec le principe de double carte sim sur le nouvel iphone SE. 

Et c'est une véritable plaie car mes sms pro et perso se mélangent. Donc je me retrouve avec un millier de sms venus de personnes que je ne connais pas entre les sms de mes amis. Super dur pour retrouver des conversations. 

Donc je me demandais s'il existais une appli qui gerait les conversations comme whatsapp, qui permet au moins d'archiver les sms. Sachant que ça serait super cool aussi de pouvoir mettre des catégories, et voire même avoir deux boites, mais ça je pense qu'on en demande trop à Apple. 

Je sens que je vais devoir rebalancer sous Android je suis hyper déçu. J'ai acheté un Iphone SE 2020 particulierement pour la double sim.


----------



## Chris K (26 Décembre 2020)

À ma connaissance il n’existe pas de solutions permettant de séparer les messages selon les lignes.
Après si tu reçois des milliers de sms sans savoir de qui... y a peut être une organisation en amont à mettre en place (tous mes contacts pro se voient attribués un nom dans les contacts). Ou sinon oui aller sur Android si c’est mieux géré pour toi.


----------



## maxime350 (27 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour la communauté !

J'utilise mon iPhone avec la double sim. Mon numéro pro et mon numéro perso.
Avez vous une astuce pour changer le numéro utilisé dans les discussions iMessage ?

J'ai des discussions qui utilisent mon numéro pro mais je désactive celui-ci pendant mes vacances.
Des contacts perso m'envoient des messages sur des discussions utilisant mon numéro pro, de ce fait je ne les reçoit pas 

Merci de vos astuces.

Maxime


----------

